
Netflix for baby clothes - yoootito
https://storkwear.com/?ref=hackernews
======
gus_massa
[This look slightly spammy ... but some advice anyway.]

As a recent father, it looks like a good idea. We have an unofficial program
like this with the extended family, they gave us a few boxes full of baby
cloth and we will pass them to the future baby in the family, with some
additions.

Small babies only use the cloth a few times, and they grow up while the cloth
is almost new.

Do a thoughtful research about the cleaning method, because people is too
paranoid. I think it would be the biggest problem.

Double^H^H^H^H^H^H Triple check the used cloth for buttons, toys or any item
that got inside the pockets/package. If someone find a small pebble in the box
you can have a huge complain about chocking hazard.

It's not clear where do you ship. I guess USA. Mayor cities in USA? Anywhere
in USA? 48 contiguous states?

You essentially ship 20 item monthly. Can someone ask for 10
additional/replacement items in the middle of the month? (Don't put this
option now, but be aware if it appears too frequently in the support emails.)
It's difficult to select a good mix of cloth the first time. Most people will
choose some cute t-shirts and forget the pants. Also, sometimes it will be
useful to replace only some cloths.

You will have to modify the Netfix model a little. If the user returns the old
cloths, what would they use until the new cloth arrives?!?!

Also, I realy realy like "pants with socks". I'm from Argentina and I don't
know the name in English. We call them here "ranitas" (little frogs) or "medio
osito" (half bear).
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ranitas+bebe+medio+osito&tbm...](https://www.google.com/search?q=ranitas+bebe+medio+osito&tbm=isch)

Remove the sentence "Let us take care of the monotonous day-to-day shopping".
Parents really love buying things for the baby (except diapers).

(You don't have stock photos with babies. If you add some mothers, remember to
add some fathers too.)

